# "Selling" the K-9 unit to patrol



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police K9 Training & Operations*
with Jerry Bradshaw









Richland County K-9 deputy Gerald Atkinson trains with Chico, a Belgian Malinois, during a training exercise Tuesday, Oct. 21, 2008, in Columbia, S.C. Looking on is instructor T.J. Westrik, of Holland's Royal Dutch Police. Some 40 police canine teams from around the U.S. participated in the week long training. _(AP Photo)_

In most police organizations the K-9 Unit is available to support the Patrol Division. How well the patrol division and the K-9 unit interact depends on a few important issues: primarily the familiarity, confidence, and exposure between the units. 

*Familiarity* 
It's the job of the K-9 unit to invite patrol officers to training. Too often the K-9 unit trains independently, yet they are working to support the patrol division. Unless regular patrol officers come to training, they won't know the right way to behave around the K-9. Over time some patrol officers get familiar with the K-9 division by calling them out, but K-9 guys often assume that the patrol guys actually know how to work around K-9s when that is not actually the case. 
Unless K-9 officers make presentations to patrol to explain how to operate in a tracking scenario, they should not be quick to criticize patrol officers for failing to minimize contamination of a scene. They must be taught how the K-9 can save time and effort on the part of patrol officers. I always try to remind K-9 handlers that cops are by nature proactive, they lose a guy in a jump and run, so they want to take the initiative to follow and find him. It takes restraint and understanding to realize that creating a perimeter and calling in K-9 is not a waste of valuable time, but rather the right way to efficiently locate and apprehend a suspect rather than tromping around in the dark contaminating the scent picture.

Full Article: "Selling" the K-9 unit to patrol


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

You don't have to "sell" me on K-9s. As far as I'm concerned you get the most bang for your buck with a K-9 and they're often the hardest working officers in the department.


----------



## Kem25 (Aug 7, 2007)

Change the article around it bit so it reads "Selling" the K-9 to the brass; "Teaching" the k-9 advantage to patrol. Most patrol officers who have seen a good track know a K-9 pays for itself 10x over. That track through a swamp, a muddy field and into a shed is often overlooked by the decsion (money spenders) makers!


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

+1. And, the most loyal to protect you without hesitation or fear.



Killjoy said:


> You don't have to "sell" me on K-9s. As far as I'm concerned you get the most bang for your buck with a K-9 and they're often the hardest working officers in the department.


----------



## tf4101 (Oct 5, 2008)

For most departments its true, but sad to say our local department is not. There is one K9 Officer and he is in good with the chief since the chief has let him work the day shift. If you attempt to call him out at night u get a 50% chance in response. Plus the dog is not that good, but the dog does not get much action to get the training or drive. Sad to say that the K-9 Unit has little numbers, and there are plenty of proactive guys that would love the chance to take over the k-9 spot and would go back to nights where it belongs, but i guess thats not gonna happen as the chief has approved the k-9 officer another dog for the day shift k-9 spot. 
Enough bitchin. What do u guys think about this?


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

I am willing to bet the dog is fine. A k9 is only as good as the Handler.


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

"I am willing to bet the dog is fine. A k9 is only as good as the Handler."

I took some courses at Dean College... Two officers who got their Associates' there were sadly killed in the line of duty. The thing is, one of them was a K-9 handler. During a pursuit, a suspect pulled over, and he ran after the suspect, but left the dog in the car. He was killed by the suspect.

Also.. only as good as the opportunities it gets to help.


----------

